# (to send/go) away



## ThomasK

I don't think this question has been asked before. It is about the particle "away": how can you translate the following uses of "away"? I suppose only Germanic languages have the separate particle...

*He is away* (not here)/ Hij is weg.
*Send him away*./ Stuur (zend) hem weg (inf. weg-zenden)
*Go away*./ Ga weg.
*Throw it away.
Denk het weg* (which is something Dutch can do : lit. "Think it away" (think in such a way that you believe it  to be away or inexistent) - it is just an extension of the literal use of "away")

I am interested in the (structure of) various paraphrases... Other assocations having to do with similar actions or situations are welcome too...


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In Italian things are identical to English

_*Lui è* *via *(He is away)
*Mandarlo via* (Send him away)
*Andare via *(Go away)
*Buttarlo via, Gettarlo via* (Throw it away)
_
In Sardinian instead things are different

*Issu ch'est fora* _(literally : He from there is out)_ _- The Sardinian "Che" is the shortened version of Latin "Hicce" (there, from there)
*Che lu dispacciare* (lit. : From there him dispatch)
*Si ch'andare* (lit. : Himself from there go) - Reflexive verbs in Sardinian work like in French - s'en aller = si ch'andare; while in Italian are reversed : andarsene
*Che lu frundire, Che lu furriare* (lit. : From there it throw away)_

The verb Furriare means also (to throw away making it whirl in the air), and it's also a synonymous of "to turn"; it sounds similar to the English "to Flurry" (to whirl).


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, you can use "via" in all those cases in Italian!

I suppose French and Sardinian will be similar: there is some word for "being away", but not in combination with verbs. My guess for French is:
- il est parti, c'est disparu
- le renvoyer (not quite sure though)
- s'en aller, partir (maybe quitter?)
- jeter (no "away")


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

He is away - _Hän on *poissa*_
Send him away - _Lähetä hänet *pois*_
Go away - _Mene *pois*_
Throw it away - _Heitä se *pois
*_
(But you can also say:
_Lähteä menemään_ lit. "to leave to go" = to go away
_Heittää menemään_ lit. "to throw to go" = to throw away)

_Kysy pois_ lit. "ask away", means something like of course you can ask
_Usko pois_ lit. "believe away", means something like it sounds unbelievable but it's true so you should believe it

_Pois(sa)_ comes from the same root as _poiketa_ "to deviate, to diverge."


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

He is away: *«Λείπει»* [ˈlipi] (3rd p. sing. present tense) --> _(s/he/it) is away, not here_.
The v. is *«λείπω»* [ˈlipo] --> _to be away, absent_ < Classical v. * «λείπω» le̯ípō*.
Often, on the phone, one hears *«είναι εκτός»* [ˈine ekˈtos] (colloq.) --> _(s/he/it) is outside_.
*«Εκτός»* [ekˈtos] is an adverb --> _except, out, outside_ < Classical adverb & preposition *«ἐκτός» ĕktós* --> _outside, far from_ (PIE *h₁eǵʰ-s-/*h₁eḱʰ-s- _out_ cf Lat. ē/ec-/ex, Ltv. iz, Lith, is/iz).

Send him away:
-*«Διώξε τον»* [ðiˈok͡se ton] (2nd p. present imperative sing. or informal) --> _(you) get rid of him_.
-*«Διώξ(ε)τε τον»* [ðiˈok͡s(e)te ton] (2nd p. present imperative pl. or formal) --> _(you all) get rid of him_.
The v. is *«διώχνω»* [ðiˈoxno] --> _to send, chase away, drive away, shoo, get rid of someone_ < Classical v. *«διώκω» dĭṓkō* --> _to pursue, drive away, prosecute_ (with unclear etymology).

Go away:
-*«Φύγε!»* [ˈfiʝe] (2nd p. present imperative sing. or informal) --> _(you) go away!_
-*«Φύγετε!»* [ˈfiʝete] (2nd p. present imp. pl. or formal) --> _(you all) go away!_
The v. is *«φεύγω»* [ˈfevɣo] --> _to depart, go away, flee, run off, get away_ < Classical v. *«φεύγω» pʰe̯úgō* --> _to flee, escape, be on the run, go into exile, be prosecuted_ (PIE *bʰe̯ug- _to flee_ cf Lat. fugere, Lith. būgstu, _to be frightened_).

Throw it away:
-*«Πέτα το μακριά»* [ˈpeta to makriˈa] --> _(you) throw it away_.
-*«Πετάξ(ε)τε το μακριά»* [peˈtak͡s(e)te to makriˈa] --> _(you all) throw it away_.
The v. is *«πετάω/πετώ»* [peˈta.o] (uncontracted)/[peˈto] (contracted) --> _(trans.) to throw, throw away, drop, waste, (intrans.) to fly_ < Byz. Gr. *«πετῶ» petô* (idem) < Classical athematic v. *«πετάννυμι» pĕtắnnumĭ* (alt. and rare thematic form *«πεταννύω» pĕtănnúō*) --> _to spread out, unfold, open_ (PIE *peth₂- _to spread out_ cf Lat. patēre).
The adverb is *«μακριά»* [makriˈa] --> _far, afar, away_ with synizesis from the Koine adv. *«μακρέᾰ» măkréă* (idem) < Classical adj. *«μακρός» măkrós* --> _long, great, high, deep, tall, far, lengthy_ (PIE *meh₂ḱ- _long_ old inherited adjective preserved in Latin and Germanic cf Lat. macer, Proto-Germanic *magraz).


----------



## ThomasK

So I believe Greek uses "lexical translations", no particles (only some adverbial expression sometimes), and Finnish uses something like a particle. But...

@Armas: could you comment on "*menemään*" somehow? Is there something like "way" in either of them?
@Apmoy: does the *δι  *in *διώχνω *refer to something like "away" (as in French _dé_- or simply Latin de-)?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> So I believe Greek uses "lexical translations", no particles (only some adverbial expression sometimes), and Finnish uses something like a particle. But...
> @Apmoy: does the *δι  *in *διώχνω *refer to something like "away" (as in French _dé_- or simply Latin de-)?


I'm afraid it does not, the delta is probably the effect of the loss of the digamma after the Mycenaean period.
The archaic v. was *«*ϝιώκω» *wĭṓkō* > *«διώκω» dĭṓkō* > Byzantine & MoGr *«διώχνω»*.
Its etymology is oscure but it's possibly related to Skt. वियाति (viyāti), _to drive_, Lith. vyti, _to pursue, chase_.
If that is the case, then the origin of the omega («δι*ώ*-»), as well as the κ-enlargement in «διώ*κ*ω» are unclear.


----------



## Armas

_Menemään_ is the 3rd infinitive of _mennä_ "to go" in illative case. Here the meaning is close to "so that it will go." So _heittää menemään_ "to throw [something] so that it will go [away]."


----------



## ThomasK

@Apmoy: Thanks! Anddon' t worry, I am just some kind of a wishful thinker...

@Armas: ah, that is it! I am quite amazed... Interesting! Thanks! - And only afterwards did I realize that you use "pois" also creatively, in a slightly different way than we do...


----------



## jazyk

Away can often be translated as embora or fora in Portuguese, but not always:

*He is away* - Ele saiu (He's gone out.)/Ele não está. (He isn't [in].)
*Send him away*./ Manda-o/Mande-o embora.
*Go away*. Vai/Vá embora. (Go away.) /Cai/Caia fora. (Fall out.)/Dá/Dê o fora. (literally: Give the out). The last two may be used only in Brazil, I don't know.
*Throw it away. *Joga-o/Jogue-o fora (Brazil)./Deita-o/Deite-o fora. (Portugal).
* Denk het weg* - Maybe: não pense(s) mais nisso. (Don't think about that anymore). Esquece/Esqueça isso. (Forget [about] that.)


----------



## bibax

In Czech: *pryč* = German *weg*:

Je pryč. = S/he is away.
Pošli ho pryč. = Send him away.
Jdi pryč. = Go away.
Hoď to pryč. = Throw it away.

Vlak už je pryč! =  Der Zug ist schon weg! (the train is already away)
Ruce pryč od Korey! = Hände weg von Korea! (an old slogan, now topical again)
XY musí pryč! = XY muß weg! (another common slogan)

We also use the German *futsch*:

Das Geld ist futsch. → Peníze jsou *fuč*.
Meine Geldtasche ist futsch ! → Moje peněženka je *fuč*! (my wallet is "footch")


----------



## ThomasK

Oh yes, we also know something like "[something is] *foetsjie*" (maybe from German, or from Latin/ Italian: "fugit" in the opera). I am really wondering whether other Slavic languages use the same "system", i.e., a separate particle

(I think that is what we would call it, or is it a prefix? In Dutch it would be a lexical prefix, separable: _wegsturen, ik stuur hem weg_)


----------



## bibax

In German, *weg* is also a separable verbal prefix, for example:

wegblasen ... Turbinen-Wind bläst Touristin *weg*! (jet blast blows a tourist off/away)
wegschmeißen - Rossi schmeißt Sieg in Le Mans *weg*. (Rossi throws victory in Le Mans away)
wegmüssen ... AM muß* weg*!


----------



## ThomasK

You're right. German and Dutch are often very much alike... (I suppose we all know the Am you are referring to... ;-))


----------



## ilocas2

> I am really wondering whether other Slavic languages...



There is no word away in Serbocroatian. All sentences with away must be rephrased.


----------



## ThomasK

I suppose that is the difference between satellite-framed (focus on particle) and verb-framed languages.

@ilocas: how about "We are gone/ away" IN Serbo-Croation?


----------



## Ectab

Arabic:
هو بعيد huwa ba'iid(un): he is away\far\remote\distant (adjective)
ارسله بعيداً 'arsilhu ba'iidan: send him away (adverb)
اذهب بعيداً 'idh'hab ba'iidan: go away (adverb)
ارمه بعيداً (i)rmihi ba'iidan: throw it away
this is a literally translation, which can work, but usually we don't use this adverb as English do.
We would use a different verb, and sometimes literally translation of this adverb would not work, as in "run away" we would say هرب to escape\run away, rather than ركض بعيدا which sounds like "he ran far"?
and "go away" we would prefer ارحل (imperative) than the literally translation above which can also work.


----------



## ilocas2

ThomasK said:


> how about "We are gone/ away" IN Serbo-Croation?



Probably the most naturaly way how to say it is (like in Czech) "We departed, We left".


----------



## igusarov

Russian:
I think the only context where a direct translation would work is the physical movement in the direction of increasing the distance between the subject and some implied reference point. For example, when giving someone an emotional order to leave.

In such context we can say: "*прочь*", "*долой*", and maybe "*вон*", but the latter is more close to "out" than it is to "away".

"Прочь отсюда!", "Вон отсюда!", "Долой отсюда!" - all of them mean "Away from here!", "[get] Out of here!"
"Пошёл прочь!" = "Go away!", almost literal.
"Убирайся прочь!" =~ "Away with you!", literally "remove-yourself away".

In other cases I'd either use a specialized narrow-purpose verb like "выбросить" for "to throw away", or rephrase the sentence altogether.

"We're away" = "Мы ушли" = lit. "we've gone". This one works if the desired connotation is "we're not here".
"We're away from home" = "Мы далеко от дома" = lit. "We're far from home". This one is preferred if you want to specify the point you're away from.


----------



## ThomasK

I see: a distinction between fig. and literal use, something like that? Could you comment on the meaning of the three words you refer to? Do they have to do with "way" (...)? I suppose something like "Think it away" (lit.) would be impossible.


----------



## igusarov

ThomasK said:


> a distinction between fig. and literal use, something like that?


Well, it's more like a distinction between figurative use of this word in English and in Russian. We do use it figuratively, but in other expressions:

"*Прочь* сомнения" = word-for-word "*Away* doubts (hesitation)". The meaning is: don't hesitate, send your doubts away.

"Он всегда был *не прочь* выпить" = word-for-word "He always was *not away* to-drink". The meaning is that he doesn't mind drinking; he's not a stranger to drinking; he would never say no if offered a drink. Mind, the negative particle is a must here.

"*Долой* рубаху" = word-for-word "Away shirt". The meaning is: take off the shirt, with connotation of emotional (spirited, impulsive, elated) action.



ThomasK said:


> Could you comment on the meaning of the three words you refer to?


There's not much to comment on... "Прочь" and "долой" both mean "away" in the sense "in direction from me to somewhere far off". The difference is mostly in typical and idiomatic usage. "Вон" means "there" or "in the direction from inside to outside".

"Прочь с дороги!" = word-for-word "Away from way". "Get out of my way!".
"Руки прочь от X" = "Hands off of X". Like in "Hände weg von Mississippi".
"Долой тиранию!" = "Down with tyranny".
"Из ряда вон выходящий" = word-for-word "From series away going". It means "outstanding", "not typical", "seriously different from others".



ThomasK said:


> Do they have to do with "way" (...)?


As far as I'm aware, they don't. "Прочь" is obviously a cognate of Czech "pryč" mentioned by bibax. I think it stems from the same word as "прочие" (others, the rest of some group). "Долой" is etymologically linked to "дол"  (below, the lower part). Wait... Did I just say "down with tyranny"? How interesting...



ThomasK said:


> I suppose something like "Think it away" (lit.) would be impossible.


You're right. If I wanted the meaning "assume(pretend) it doesn't exist", I'd say "допустим(считай), что этого нет".


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Oh yes, we also know something like "[something is] *foetsjie*" (maybe from German, or from Latin/ Italian: "fugit" in the opera). I am really wondering whether other Slavic languages use the same "system", i.e., a separate particle
> 
> (I think that is what we would call it, or is it a prefix? In Dutch it would be a lexical prefix, separable: _wegsturen, ik stuur hem weg_)


It's spelled *foetsie*. (and pronounced that way, too) No j.


----------



## Olaszinhok

ThomasK said:


> Aha, you can use "via" in all those cases in Italian!



Yes, we can, because Italian has plenty of phrasal verbs compared to the other major Romance Languages: andar via = to go away; andar giù; to go down, andar su; to go up;  buttare via: to throw away and so on.

The role of dialects in the emergence of Italian phrasal verbs


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian: N. N. *házon kívül *és magán kívül van. =X. Y. is* outdoor*s and beside himself.


----------

